

Ask HN: How can you teach practical regex to normals? - crawfordcomeaux

I&#x27;d like to teach regular expressions to some friends who do a lot of clerical work, but I&#x27;m at a loss with where to start. I want to avoid as much of the theoretical stuff as possible &amp; get them to a practical level as quickly as I can.<p>I haven&#x27;t really found anything geared toward teaching regex to kids or non-coders. Anyone have any experience with this or tips for how to approach the problem? What about unique ways to visualize regex?
======
OafTobark
Try this:
[http://regex.learncodethehardway.org/](http://regex.learncodethehardway.org/)

